# www.gundogpedigrees.com/vizsla/ database on vizsla dating back 1940very good



## fullscale (May 26, 2012)

Hi again
i have been spending a bit of time on this site and find it fantastic. there are over 36000 short hair vizsla,s on there
there seems to be a few others around but none i have found are near as good as this one.
i put my dog on there and had a fake breeding with her and it checked back 8 generations i think, checking up to 500 ancestors for how close they are related etc 
has anyone else found similar as i would like to have a look.
www.gundogpedigrees.com/vizsla/


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Not as many - around 15,000 V's

http://www.vizslapedigrees.com/

I like some of the search components - for example you can look for Sires with Thyroid test vs. not, OFA ratings, titles, etc.

Ken


----------

